# zodiac poll



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm Sagittarius and was born in the year of Monkey.

What is your zodiac sign? Would you be so kind as to help me collect such statistics?

Aries______0
Taurus_____1
Gemini_____0
Cancer_____0
Leo________0
Virgo______0 
Libra______0
Scorpio____0
Sagittarius_1
Capricorn__0
Aquarius___1
Pisces_____0


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You should have made this a poll.


----------



## jindu (Jul 18, 2009)

Taurus, year of Rat


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Aquarius, what else?!!!!


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> You should have made this a poll.


I's impossible to do with out discrimination sins there are 12 signs and only 10 Variants are allowed.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

bummer:-({|=:-({|=:-({|=:-({|=


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

ravattar said:


> I's impossible to do with out discrimination sins there are 12 signs and only 10 Variants are allowed.


Gemini count as two. Problem solved.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Virgo, year of the fire dragon.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Libra


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Libra, the greatest lovers in the world!

Oh, and Ox.

...and Number 7.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

like wise libra here too


----------



## cam191919 (Nov 8, 2009)

taurus....


----------

